# Comments on the History channel regarding the Ax Men



## c5rulz

The History channel has a forum and many people are talking about how fake the show is. Some even say in one thread that Dave is a proffessional actor. DJ is not even allowed on logging sites when the camera is not running.

Update, 12/13/13.

The link was removed by the OP due to it is no longer pertinent to now. The original link outlined how Dave is an actor and not a logger.


----------



## forestryworks

I once saw an ad for a logging job near Forks, WA two summers ago. I called the number in the ad and the lady on the other end of the line said, 

"Oh, we aren't hiring. The History Channel is. You will have to call them."

"Well hell I don't want no part of that."

Click.

The show is as dumb as Donald Trump.


----------



## coastalfaller

*Torn*

I have to say, I'm a bit torn about the whole topic. Yes, the show is like a soap opera for loggers! But on the other hand, if it raises awareness of the forest industry & logging in particular then maybe it's not a bad thing?! Now before you jump all over me, I realize that yes on the cover it paints us all as jack asses! But if even 1/2 of the sane rational members of the general population out there can pick up on the planned drama and have it perk their interest to look into it further, that may not be a bad thing. Maybe Joe Normal out there will become informed about the industry and not make off the cuff comments about "how awful logging is". 

Am I giving people too much credit? Maybe. Am I being terribly naieve? Perhaps! But I'll put it out there none the less!


----------



## Sport Faller

coastalfaller said:


> I have to say, I'm a bit torn about the whole topic. Yes, the show is like a soap opera for loggers! But on the other hand, if it raises awareness of the forest industry & logging in particular then maybe it's not a bad thing?! Now before you jump all over me, I realize that yes on the cover it paints us all as jack asses! But if even 1/2 of the sane rational members of the general population out there can pick up on the planned drama and have it perk their interest to look into it further, that may not be a bad thing. Maybe Joe Normal out there will become informed about the industry and not make off the cuff comments about "how awful logging is".
> 
> Am I giving people too much credit? Maybe. Am I being terribly naieve? Perhaps! But I'll put it out there none the less!


 
as the old saying goes; Any press is good press

while we all know that it's pretty well staged through and through and that if all bosses talked to their employees that way they'd be crapping out their own teeth, can anyone point out a reality show that isn't at least 50% staged


----------



## mitch95100

I dont care if it is acting or not it looks like fun if you live in ne iowa and dont get out to the west coast much. I agree it looks fake and believe its staged but we all watch fake stuff on tv all the time. For example the oldies show Walker texas ranger or the A-team it was fake as h$ll but people liked it and watched it all the time.


----------



## pdqdl

My only problem is the pretense of reality.


...particularly those goofballs looking for logs in the swamp...


----------



## c5rulz

pdqdl said:


> My only problem is the pretense of reality.
> 
> 
> ...particularly those goofballs looking for logs in the swamp...


 
I agree,


Anybody else ever wonder how 2 guys can work a whole season, run a boat and exist one earning from a whopping 22 moldy old logs?


----------



## pdqdl

They might be making money based on what they are transporting back and forth under the seats of the boat !









...I'm thinking contraband here. Maybe dope, probably some illegal trapping, etc. They probably do just as well with salvage when they find it, too. Whatever it takes to make a buck in a depressed economy.


----------



## banshee67

c5rulz said:


> I agree,
> 
> 
> Anybody else ever wonder how 2 guys can work a whole season, run a boat and exist one earning from a whopping 22 moldy old logs?


 
maybe the production crew shot the 10+ episodes worth of film in a month or so?


----------



## banshee67

hilarious to see how worked up some of those guys on the history channel forum are getting over a TV SHOW
this has been going on for years... its a tv show.. :bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## hammerlogging

coastalfaller said:


> I have to say, I'm a bit torn about the whole topic. Yes, the show is like a soap opera for loggers! But on the other hand, if it raises awareness of the forest industry & logging in particular then maybe it's not a bad thing?! Now before you jump all over me, I realize that yes on the cover it paints us all as jack asses! But if even 1/2 of the sane rational members of the general population out there can pick up on the planned drama and have it perk their interest to look into it further, that may not be a bad thing. Maybe Joe Normal out there will become informed about the industry and not make off the cuff comments about "how awful logging is".
> 
> Am I giving people too much credit? Maybe. Am I being terribly naieve? Perhaps! But I'll put it out there none the less!


 
I'm with you. In a way, at least. I've been and am all the way in with this logging ####. I've worked with about as hotshot west coast style logging as you're gonna get over on this side. I get a real kick out of axe men, it cracks me up, its fun to watch and its entertaining. Never once did I think it was reality. Might an outsider think so? maybe. So what. I'm glad some people have at least a clue about some of the #### I'm around now. 

Without sounding like too much of an #######, I feel like the people on this site that get the most worked up about it are more or less wanna be loggers, the rest of us either laugh, or probably don't care.


----------



## hammerlogging

Hi coastal!


----------



## coastalfaller

hammerlogging said:


> Hi coastal!


 
Hey Hammer!


----------



## slowp

c5rulz said:


> I agree,
> 
> 
> Anybody else ever wonder how 2 guys can work a whole season, run a boat and exist one earning from a whopping 22 moldy old logs?


 
Weall, Jimmy is getting disability payments from our fair state. There was an item in the news about the state investigating how disabled he really is due to his frolicking about on the show. Maybe that's when his shoulder started getting thrown out?

It did help with folks knowing what goes on in the woods. A guy from NEW YORK STATE with a funny accent stopped his motorcycle to discuss what was going on when we had a side logging off a main road. He had learned his terminology from the show. 

Before the show came on, there would be tourists stopping and videoing the yarder crew working. So that gave a hint that there would be interest.


----------



## paccity

slowp said:


> Weall, Jimmy is getting disability payments from our fair state. There was an item in the news about the state investigating how disabled he really is due to his frolicking about on the show. Maybe that's when his shoulder started getting thrown out?
> 
> It did help with folks knowing what goes on in the woods. A guy from NEW YORK STATE with a funny accent stopped his motorcycle to discuss what was going on when we had a side logging off a main road. He had learned his terminology from the show.
> 
> Before the show came on, there would be tourists stopping and videoing the yarder crew working. So that gave a hint that there would be interest.


 
maybe you sould start your own show called the real axmen. lots of real loggin , insted of al the drama. i'd watch.:msp_smile: and post the show on here.


----------



## bitzer

I tune in just to see any saw work (and usually critique it). Stuff like why the hell is he backchaining there? There are some real high stumps left on that show. Most of the show is just laughable, but Coastal and Hammer have a point. The world has somewhat of a clue at least of where the wood came from to build their houses. 

At the end of the day though there simply needs to be more shows on TV with timber falling!


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> maybe you sould start your own show called the real axmen. lots of real loggin , insted of al the drama. i'd watch.:msp_smile: and post the show on here.



We already decided it would get boring and be cancelled. Sounds like there'll be a lot of logging going on around here if log prices stay the same.


----------



## climbit

*...*

I don't think it would be boring if they would show some real work. Hell they can even throw in some drama for those who can't sift the $hit. Mainly they need to get rid of these jackasses in the swamps. If I want to watch a bunch of >>>>> run around in boats I'll watch swamp men...

Turn it back towards season one! Real logging and more saw work!

All of this in hopes that someone for H will read this 

Its getting a little bit rediculous.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yooper

I would rather watch somthing real like the sunday night smashdown on the wrestling
channel.. :msp_w00t:


----------



## bobsreturn

Yep we is getting this in australia . never thought it real , but a lot better than some of the stuff on tv . last episode they bogged the skidder ,hooked up the dozer and pulled with an excavator . this looked interesting ,blink gone . damn . liked the skyline :msp_smile:,and a lot of it is good , great country up there:msp_smile:: . dont see any greenies though , cheers Bob


----------



## jdog2

well i for one think they need more of the guys in the swamp.

i cant imagine that they would show most of the everyday work thow. they only show what they think will get ratings. the logging folks are making some money off the show to or they wouldnt be doing it.

think about it if your job everyday was draggin wet muddy logs out of the gator/snake filled swamp and some nerds with cameras came up and said hey we will pay you x amount to act like this and do this for 15 minutes on camera you would probably take them up on it.

i like seeing shelby out there in the swamp, there is only so much fakery they can put on out there. they dont have many people to get involved in the act so it kind of limits it.

unlike back on the landing with joe and coatsy going at it those two idiots would be fired so fast its stupid. and then the crap with the guy in canada running the yarder and screamin at everyone, he would be gone to if it were real.


----------



## tefloncrooks187

*hahahaha fake? NO!*



c5rulz said:


> The History channel has a forum and many people are talking about how fake the show is. Some even say in one thread that Dave is a proffessional actor. DJ is not even allowed on logging sites when the camera is not running.
> 
> Got some time, peruse this:
> Ax Men - TV Shows - HISTORY community - Message Board


 
I think thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard! u cant fake a show like that! if u think that then ur either not smart or uve never worked a real job besides at a desk!!!!! why would they risk all that to put an actor on their working grounds? ur about as smart as jimmy and james! hahahahaha


----------



## tefloncrooks187

*only agree a little*



pdqdl said:


> My only problem is the pretense of reality.
> 
> 
> ...particularly those goofballs looking for logs in the swamp...


 
ok first off, the goofballs are jimmy an james of S&S. thay are like two 5 year olds fighting and just #####ing. its almost like jimmy is actually stupid. but those fools are making bank for sure. most people who talk crap about it probably has never even seen an alligator or been bitten by a 
water mocasin. and most likely would never even think about putting themselves near those swamps. you would all be way too scared. but u can talk crap about it. doesnt make much sense to me. none of the ppl who talk crap about it could even back up their words. and most the ppl who do talk crap about it most likely sits inside behind a desk!!!


----------



## tefloncrooks187

*Wat??!!*



climbit said:


> I don't think it would be boring if they would show some real work. Hell they can even throw in some drama for those who can't sift the $hit. Mainly they need to get rid of these jackasses in the swamps. If I want to watch a bunch of >>>>> run around in boats I'll watch swamp men...
> 
> Turn it back towards season one! Real logging and more saw work!
> 
> All of this in hopes that someone for H will read this
> 
> Its getting a little bit rediculous.!!!!!!!!!!!


 
hahahahahaaaaa! yeaaa, here we gooo!!! man how can anyone say thats not real logging?? i think anyone who says that is almost retarded. it doesnt get more real than that. if it does u need to explain. but i think ur a desk worker and if not like i said ur not very smart. s&s could beat u in a spelling contest. go and make as much money as these guys do as quick as they do. ppl who talk crap about it are all just mad and jealous cuz they defff couldnt handle it. for a fact! pencil pushers!! city slickers are the only ones who talk crap anyway.


----------



## tefloncrooks187

*wow wow wow*



c5rulz said:


> I agree,
> 
> 
> Anybody else ever wonder how 2 guys can work a whole season, run a boat and exist one earning from a whopping 22 moldy old logs?


 
well smart guy if they are the right 22 logs it could be more than 20 thousand dollars!!! pay attention or dont even talk about it! wow!! how is eveverybody so dumb stupid retarded?!!


----------



## c5rulz

tefloncrooks187 said:


> well smart guy if they are the right 22 logs it could be more than 20 thousand dollars!!! pay attention or dont even talk about it! wow!! how is eveverybody so dumb stupid retarded?!!


 
I find it amusing that one without the basics of sentence structure and punctuation, can call others, "dumb stupid retarded".

Second, just because they said the 22 logs in question are worth, $ 20,000 does not make it so.


----------



## Gologit

c5rulz said:


> I find it amusing that one without the basics of sentence structure and punctuation, can call others, "dumb stupid retarded".
> 
> Second, just because they said the 22 logs in question are worth, $ 20,000 does not make it so.


 
Yup.


----------



## Joe46

Sounds a lot like bushler, corkshoes, and what ever other handles he went by is back.


----------



## lfnh

Joe46 said:


> Sounds a lot like bushler, corkshoes, and what ever other handles he went by is back.


 
*Dork *comes to mind.


----------



## jimmidan

*Rygaard owners*



Sport Faller said:


> as the old saying goes; Any press is good press
> 
> while we all know that it's pretty well staged through and through and that if all bosses talked to their employees that way they'd be crapping out their own teeth, can anyone point out a reality show that isn't at least 50% staged



What a disfunctional couple of guys. Craig Rygaard acts like he needs to have a good bowel movement. Gabe Rygaard.......yikes! What a big fat barrel of monkey spunk.


----------



## luvatenor

jimmidan said:


> What a disfunctional couple of guys. Craig Rygaard acts like he needs to have a good bowel movement. Gabe Rygaard.......yikes! What a big fat barrel of monkey spunk.



Does anyone know the regards personally? I am curious as to how they are in 'real life'- and on the job


----------



## roberte

tefloncrooks187 said:


> well smart guy if they are the right 22 logs it could be more than 20 thousand dollars!!! pay attention or dont even talk about it! wow!! how is eveverybody so dumb stupid retarded?!!



Someone must have some inside knowledge


----------



## 2dogs

tefloncrooks187 said:


> well smart guy if they are the right 22 logs it could be more than 20 thousand dollars!!! pay attention or dont even talk about it! wow!! how is eveverybody so dumb stupid retarded?!!



How did I miss this great thread last year?


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> How did I miss this great thread last year?



Just lucky I guess.


----------



## OlympicYJ

roberte said:


> Someone must have some inside knowledge



Yea, seen some of their logs and know folks that have dealt with em.


----------



## c5rulz

OlympicYJ said:


> Yea, seen some of their logs and know folks that have dealt with em.


 

OK, you have piqued my interest, are the logs in question worth $1000 each?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Lizarl Lick Towing > Ax Men

It's more realistic! Har!


----------



## OlympicYJ

c5rulz said:


> OK, you have piqued my interest, are the logs in question worth $1000 each?



Not individually no. But thousands of feet of mismand logs adds up. You're looking at between $400 - $600 a thousand not getting into species and preferred lengths and the market at the time. The progression goes: your just losing money, warning from the mill, disregard the warning after a while you start taking a price hit due to mismanufature, keep ignoring it and you're cut off. All serious stuff if your contract logging for someone; if you own the timber then you're just screwing yourself. I'll just say I have seen a contractor fired over this. It does take a while if you're a contractor that has a big spread and can put out the wood but continual disregard catches up with you. If you're a small guy you just don't get a contract again and usually never find out why. If you're a big spread you get contracts already promised jerked and are left with an uncertain future.


----------



## Gologit

OlympicYJ said:


> Not individually no. But thousands of feet of mismand logs adds up. You're looking at between $400 - $600 a thousand not getting into species and preferred lengths and the market at the time. The progression goes: your just losing money, warning from the mill, disregard the warning after a while you start taking a price hit due to mismanufature, keep ignoring it and you're cut off. All serious stuff if your contract logging for someone; if you own the timber then you're just screwing yourself. I'll just say I have seen a contractor fired over this. It does take a while if you're a contractor that has a big spread and can put out the wood but continual disregard catches up with you. If you're a small guy you just don't get a contract again and usually never find out why. If you're a big spread you get contracts already promised jerked and are left with an uncertain future.




Well said.


----------



## twochains

c5rulz said:


> OK, you have piqued my interest, are the logs in question worth $1000 each?



I think some wires crossed a couple posts back...are you asking about the sunken logs? From what I have heard...OG curly pine and cypress logs can bring $14 a brd ft. I think it boils down to who wants the lumber and what they are willing to pay for it. There are some old ass'd barns around here with hand hewn beams and stuff, well the barn lumber alone can fetch $8 a brd ft and the beams...who knows! Problem is ya might have to set on the lumber till you find a buyer. Antiqued barn wood brings alot of money...but I can't see myself taking off from a paying job to spend time tearing down a barn and maybe waiting for months for the money. I figure you would run into the same thing with the sunken logs.

I live near the White River in Arkansas, there were thousands of wooden barges back in the 1800's going up and down the river, well I know where a wooden barge is on the bottom of the river...still has the rope! If I didn't think I would get put in the Federal Pen...I'd figure out how to get that dude out off the river bottom!


----------



## OlympicYJ

Git, Thanks. 

TC my great uncle had a place on the White I believe. I'm not sure where exactly anymore. His daughter and her husband live there now.

C5rulz, were you asking about Rygaard or something else?


----------



## c5rulz

OlympicYJ said:


> C5rulz, were you asking about Rygaard or something else?


 

I started this post over 2 years ago and I now see the link I posted has been changed. The original one said that "Dave" was a professional actor and was not allowed on premise when any so called logging was going on.

I am going to take out the link now as it is not pertinent to what this thread was originally started for and that was that Dave is an ACTOR.


----------



## Trx250r180

luvatenor said:


> Does anyone know the regards personally? I am curious as to how they are in 'real life'- and on the job



they are not like on the tv show in person ,it's just scripted tv ,they have been filming a log trucking show similar to the ice road show ,another scripted show ,also have been asked about a real deal documentary ,logging in siberia ,in sub zero temps ,i have not heard if that is a for sure go yet or not


----------



## bert0168

c5rulz said:


> I started this post over 2 years ago and I now see the link I posted has been changed. The original one said that "Dave" was a professional actor and was not allowed on premise when any so called logging was going on.
> 
> I am going to take out the link now as it is not pertinent to what this thread was originally started for and that was that Dave is an ACTOR.


This doesn't surprise me but I'd be interested in checking out the link that confirms this.


----------



## 2dogs

I have been volunteering at the Lions Club Christmas tree lot every day since Nov 29th till yesterday when we sold out. Today I spent all day watching football, keeping the fire going, and eating all the old food in the fridge. That was until 2 hours ago when I turned on AxeMen on History. I want my two hours back. Yeah I know it was my own stupid fault for watching this "reality" show but...well I really have no excuse. I feel my IQ just dropped a few more points and can not afford that to happen. I had forgotten how much of the show is spent listening to guys, and now chicks, cussing and yelling. It also amazing how there is nobody but ignorant alcoholics needing a job in Warshington. There is apparently no out of work loggers looking for a job in the entire state because Rygaard can only find one hung over guy to be a landing rat. I learned if a tail hold is starting to pull don't tell anyone just go till it fails and start yelling at everyone else.

Next Sunday someone please remind just to sit outside and stare at the stars.


----------

